# Fish recommendation for 20g mod hard water



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, I usually like to do my own research and choose my own fish, but I'm having a hard time finding a nice looking fish that would do well in my setup (water parameters, etc).

Any recommendations? If I choose the fish you recommend, I'll name one after you. artyman: 

Water parameters:
pH 7.4
gh 140ppm
kh 100ppm
20 gallon high planted, open top (no cover)
temp 79'F

Current fish:
2 botia striata (zebra loaches)
1 pakistania loach (yoyo)
6 silvertip tetras

Criteria:
Preferrably, I would be looking for 1 or 2 'showcase' fish. Preferrably non-aggressive towards each other or the other fish.

If there are any other fish (schools or pairs) that you think would work well with the current fish, that would be cool too.

Rob


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

There's a variety of fish that will work with that setup...

it looks like you're looking for something mid to upper level...

Blackskirt Tetras are a good mid level, they can be kept just fine in a trio. I've had a Trio of Blackskirts for about 5 years and they're very peacefull and once they mature, will get to be about 3" long...

Another option would be Rainbows or Dwarf Gouramis.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

TetraFreak:
I guess the blackskirts didn't really catch my attention while pouring thru books, web, and lfs's. I see a lot of comments about them recently (good) so I'll check m out again.

I like the dwarf gouramis, but my past experience with them is that they terrorize each other (usually you can only find males in the lfs) or other fish.

Rainbows. Any particular species of bows you are thinking of for this size tank?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

You can find female Dwarf Gouramis but ya gotta look. Perhaps check Aquabid/eBay and email prior to bidding to see if they have any females available. Some even offer "Pairs" in their auctions. Most of the sellers on Aquabid are actually breeders/importers so it would be better odds getting a pair that way.

As far as Rainbows...

The smaller ones...Perhaps Threadfin or Celeb

Or even go with kribs as another option.


----------



## Ponderous (Feb 2, 2006)

Bombay said:


> I like the dwarf gouramis, but my past experience with them is that they terrorize each other


You might want to try Sparkling Gouramis. They are less aggresive than other gourami types, less likley to eat your plants, and stay very small (about 1.5" inches at most) so a couple of them should be perfectly happy in a 20 gal. tank.

They're also very pretty fish.

AZgardens usually has both males and females.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Ponderous said:


> You might want to try Sparkling Gouramis


Cool. I don't believe I've seen these before. They sound like they might work. I included the link below to azgardens so others could see. Good call.

Sparkling Gouramis


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Depending on where you live i might be able to get you some dwarf powder blue females in a few months....i have a breeding pair that spawns about every two weeks now and as soon as i get tetra his you are more than welcome to check my stock and get a few


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

247Plants said:


> Depending on where you live


Hey 247. Thanks for the offer. I live in Texas, so not sure that would work unless you would be willing/able to ship.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya i dont think it would be a big deal to ship to texas.....hopefully it wont be during the hot season tho......If you want to have breeding pairs let me know as i will only have brother/sister so you would have to get a male from your lfs


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

If he were to get 2 girls from you, then 2 males from LFS, he should be able to get really good bloodline going!

Then perhaps with 2 breeding pair, could sell to LFS for decent $$$


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well not all pairs are breeding pairs....i have two males and two females and only one pair is spawning.....i need to get a few more females and get my blue gourami outta my tank......anybody for a free blue gourami?


----------

